# Handlebar recommendations



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello

At the moment i have RaceFace Low Rise handlebar (15mm) rise. On my 2008 STP 1. I believe these are giving me trouble while in the air, it just doesn't feel right to me. I loose control often. (Could be my skills...Nah ) I have never used any other handle bars before. I know preference is key here, however Im unsure what to get.
However there is a little to take in. The rise, backsweep, and the upsweep of the bar.

I see Deity and Easton are good brands?

What bars do you guys have? What is a popular rise? Any recommendations?



Cheers.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

Deity and Easton are good bars. I have 2 sets deity and 1 of easton on my bikes. I run 2" rise on my DJ, it seems to be preference, 3/4-2" for DJ's. Mine are Deity topsoil. 

Before you get new bars if your steerer tube is long enough, you could add some spacers below the stem to raise the bar height to see how it feels.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Rise and sweep are personal preference and have a lot to do with your size and the bikes size. If you feel cramped -go bigger rise. I also recommend low/no sweep.


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> Rise and sweep are personal preference and have a lot to do with your size and the bikes size. If you feel cramped -go bigger rise. I also recommend low/no sweep.


Now days loads more people are getting sweep. I know it's a preference thing here however i can not test out numerours amout of bars. Im thinking of getting Eastern EA70 Monkey Rise hanlde bars, and 40mm rise.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

i think it mostly comes down to how tall you are combined with personal preference regarding bar height. i think too tall a bar makes the bike harder to control. lower or raise your stem on the steerer and see if it feels better or worse would be a good indication which way to go for your next bar. coincidentally i just got a 09 STP and need lower bars compared to the stock truvativs. also i like my bars to have a good amount of sweep because straightish ones hurt my wrists. i learned that when i ran some very low sweep bars on my bmx a few years ago but took em off right away.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just switched from a low rise bar to a 3" rise deity bar. Could not be happier!


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

And I just switched from a 2" rise by 28" wide bar to a 1"x30" Diety Dirty 30 and couldn't be happier!

BTW, Dirty 30's on clearance for $30 on Deity's webstore.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ride a 50mm Rise Holzfeller bar on my 07 STP, and I LOVE it.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Maybe you have the same STP I had. I had an '08 STP0 which came with Race Face Ride handlebars, I didn't like them much either, they were too narrow and had really weird sweep angles.

Anything with 9 and 5 sweep or a very slight variation seems to be well thought of. I've tried a few different ones (Deity's seemed a tad overkill for me) I settled with Syncros Bulk 2014's at the time which were 710 wide and 25mm rise, weight was ok too, and yeah I don't like bars that are real fat bulky looking at the bends.

Like others have said it can be very much personal preference, there was a time when just about everyone was pushing for the Sunline bars because it was the in thing, depends if you like to keep up with the trends as well!


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

One last question what size is these handle bars of my stp1 08. Is it 31.8mm?


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

The ones on my '08 STP 0 were 31.8 but that doesn't tell you much.
Hey how about Renthal bars, isn't that what Sam Hill is riding these days, which means it willl probably be the next big thing


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea. I found out they were 31.8 size.

I brought new Deity Topsoil handlebars, 2" rise and 735mm long i think.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

wouldn't recommend the funn full bore I snapped my in half.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I changed my stock 50mm rise Holzfellers to 30mm rise, also changed the 40mm stem to 60mm, MUCH happier!










I'm *very* new to the DJ/Urban scene, but here's a video from my first time to Ray's on the new bars stem:






*sorry to highjack!


----------

